# Router Buddy Kit



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2013)

I am considering purchasing a Router Buddy Kit for my Triton MOF001.
It seems to offer several jig type features and is said to allow the use of standard Porter Cable template guides on the Triton.
I am interested in the experience of others with this Kit on a Triton or other similar router.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Donald.

To be honest. I would not.

If you want to use PC type template guides, I would buy:

Jasper Tools - Base Plate Model-575 Base Plate 673046005751

The Triton comes with great edge guide.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi James

I very much appreciate your reply to my query; all the way from down under! Thank you for the welcome.

Can you tell me more about your lack of enthusiasm for the Router Buddy?
I find the Triton guides to be rather pricey ($65) whereas a couple of reviews I read suggested the quality was not the best.

I phoned Jasper in Texas and had a very pleasant chat with Les Jasper. He told me his adapter plates were not compatible with the Triton. And that is what his website compatibility chart shows.

Your message seems to suggest that the Jasper plate is indeed a fit for my MOF001.
Did you have to drill it out to fit?

Cheers.

Donald


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hi James
> 
> I very much appreciate your reply to my query; all the way from down under! Thank you for the welcome.
> 
> ...


Hi Donald.


Your original post suggested that you wanted to use standard Porter Cable template guides on the Triton, not the Triton guides?

The jasper plate will take the standard Porter Cable template guides.

Yes, you will have to drill it to fit but this is not a problem. I have adapted my Jasper circle jig and a universal plate to suit two of my routers that are not on their list of compatible routers.

My lack of enthusiasm is due to the cost of the Router Buddy when this can be avoided.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

PS Donald.

It is also very easy to make your own sub-base plate out of 1/4" acrylic.

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/39218-new-base-plate.html


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

No need to bolt the Jasper to you router just drill it out to take on the 1/2" to 3/4" or the 1 1/2" guides,quick and easy to use it...and your cord will not wind up around your router

See my Uploads of many pictures of it done.

===


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2013)

James

Your comments are very helpful to me. Thank you.
The template guides I hope to use are actually from Lee Valley and are said to be PC compatible.
I may take your suggestion of purchasing and drilling out a Jasper adapter plate but I have to tell you I am not experienced or comfortable working with acrylic in this fashion. My chat with Les Jasper made it sound rather challenging.
I have not used my new Triton as yet and it looks like a great tool.
My first task is to make a router table (from kitchen countertop) with a Kreg insert and a fence from Baltic birch. That is one reason I'd like to have a set of guides!

Donald


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> No need to bolt the Jasper to you router just drill it out to take on the 1/2" to 3/4" or the 1 1/2" guides,quick and easy to use it...and your cord will not wind up around your router
> 
> ...


Hi Bob, we are talking about the sub base plate, not the circle jig. I have used your idea for the Rockler Ellipse Jig and it works fine. I might try your idea on the circle jig...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

No need to make a new plate for the Triton routers they come with a plate that can take on the PC type guides.

Plus the Router Buddy Kit is just a cir.jig more or less..

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/portable-routing/58655d1358248635-triton-routers-0855.jpg
http://www.routerforums.com/319388-post37.html

==



jw2170 said:


> Hi Bob, we are talking about the sub base plate, not the circle jig. I have used your idea for the Rockler Ellipse Jig and it works fine. I might try your idea on the circle jig...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2013)

*router buddy kit*

Hello Bob

The photo of your Triton looks very different from my MOF001.
To my knowledge, the MOF001 model does not come with a plate which will take PC type guides. At least mine did not.

I have the impression that one must buy Triton guides which cost $65 in Canada. I could be wrong. The package of Triton guides comes with its own Triton adapter plate.

The Router Buddy Kit seems to provide both an adapter plate plus an interesting jig for the same price. Then of course, I would have to purchase the PC guides at Lee Valley for a further $5.00 each.

Donald


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi

Sorry to hear that but as you can see it came with all the guides and plates.

===




[email protected] said:


> Hello Bob
> 
> The photo of your Triton looks very different from my MOF001.
> To my knowledge, the MOF001 model does not come with a plate which will take PC type guides. At least mine did not.
> ...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I think I can see what BJ is talking about.

The photo of the TGA001 Template guide kit seems to include an adapter that may take PC style guide bushings?

http://www.tritontools.com/Product/330145


PS, BJ , I posted this before I checked your pictures........


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

For the original poster, as the story evolves, you have a MOF router that you want to use in a table with Kreg insert and PC Table guides.

The good news is the the kreg plate can be ordered pre-drilled for the MOF, and comes with a set of insert rings (the plate is made with an insert opening big enough to handle a horizontal panel raising bit). The smallest opening insert ring is sized and recessed to take PC style template guides directly. 

Three screws release the insert ring for through table bit changes, without affecting the ring leveling in the insert when the ring is replaced, provided it is replaced in the same position. I have engraved alignment marks on my router insert and rings which are normally under the fence so as to not interfere with the passage of wood over the table/insert/ring combination.

For the occasions when you want to use the guides with the router handheld, just lift the router and insert as a unit, leave the insert attached, and use it as a sub base while hand held routing.

I haven't tried it, but I suspect that the Triton Guides would not have much projection through the Kreg insert, preventing or making template guiding difficult.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Can I please clarify, Donald.

Are you asking about using the Triton with PC type guide bushings in hand held mode or in the table.

I realised my response is more to hand held use.

If in the table, then the solution offered by Malb would seem to fit your purpose as you intend to use the Kreg insert plate.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi 

Just a note about the Triton guides they are longer than the normal guides so you can use them in the router table easy with the Kreg plate but they are a bit to long for most hand jobs that's when the PC types come into play..if you use 1/4"to 1/2" thick template patterns the norm...

==


----------



## Michael H (Aug 15, 2009)

The Triton routers, 2-1/4 and 3 hp models have the same mounting hole pattern as the PC 7518 production router. Most router plates and aftermarket handheld sub-bases can be ordered with the PC 7518 mounting pattern. If you are using it in a router table, you will need to drill the hole for the above-the-table winder. It's easy; I used the sub-base that came with my MOF001 and marked the location on my Incra plate and drilled the hole. I used 4 pcs. of 1/4-20 pan head screws (1/2" or 5/8" long, can't remember now) to mount it to the table. You may need flat heads, depending on your plate or sub-base.
Hope that helps.


----------

